# can anyone with great LV knowledge tell me if this is legit??



## beauty_marked (May 26, 2008)

Louis Vuitton Damier Riberia

TIA!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2008)

Wow....the price is unreal. But, I know you should get pics of the datecode and the label inside of the bag. Hopefully someone else can come along and give more input.


----------



## mac*lover (May 26, 2008)

looks 100% fake to me


----------



## TDoll (May 26, 2008)

Louis Vuitton definitely makes this exact style bag and the markings look legit.  I wish I could see the interior better.  Its supposed to be red canvas.  It is a bit strange because the price is so low...and the guy spelled the type of the bag wrong.  I was looking for pics of an original on Eluxury.com for you and discovered this...(I'm a teacher, I'm big on spelling...lol)  This must be a popular bag...Eluxury only has the mini one available...so I'm not sure why someone would sell an authentic one for so low....It retails well over $1000 b/c the mini is $955 and probably half the size.  Just be very careful.  Wish I could help more!


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 26, 2008)

Its fake. Sorry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The color is way off compared to the real Ribera. Here is a few pictures of a real one.

Authentic LOUIS VUITTON Damier Ribera MM Tags Hand Bag - eBay (item 250250816338 end time May-24-08 15:38:12 PDT)


----------



## TDoll (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Its fake. Sorry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The color is way off compared to the real Ribera. Here is a few pictures of a real one.

Authentic LOUIS VUITTON Damier Ribera MM Tags Hand Bag - eBay (item 250250816338 end time May-24-08 15:38:12 PDT)_

 
Granted, that is from ebay as well...no guarantees on authenticity.  I own a genuine Damier Speedy 25 and it looks more brown than purple-y brown, BUT not as dark as the above photos.  I think it could just be photographing weird.  BUT bottom line, the price is waaaay too low for it to be authentic.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Its fake. Sorry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The color is way off compared to the real Ribera. Here is a few pictures of a real one.

Authentic LOUIS VUITTON Damier Ribera MM Tags Hand Bag - eBay (item 250250816338 end time May-24-08 15:38:12 PDT)_

 
The off-color could be due to the camera, lighting, ect. Now, one thing I notice is the alignment is off.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 26, 2008)

Thanks sooooo much everyone for your input.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Louis Vuitton definitely makes this exact style bag and the markings look legit.  I wish I could see the interior better.  Its supposed to be red canvas.  It is a bit strange because the price is so low...and the guy spelled the type of the bag wrong.  I was looking for pics of an original on Eluxury.com for you and discovered this...(I'm a teacher, I'm big on spelling...lol)  This must be a popular bag...Eluxury only has the mini one available...so I'm not sure why someone would sell an authentic one for so low....It retails well over $1000 b/c the mini is $955 and probably half the size.  Just be very careful.  Wish I could help more!_

 
Yea my first insticnt was to go to the eluxury website, and they only had the mini. So I went on to the LV website and it was retailing for 1000+. I would presume its sold out on Elux, so $225 seemed extremely low for such a what seems to be an in demand bag.
Def was too good to be true. or authentic for that matter...

Thanks again everyone!!!!!


----------



## sexynatty420 (Oct 18, 2008)

usually you can tell if it's fake by looking on the interior of the bag


----------

